# Gamer PC Zusammenstellung



## jonasf (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen.

Nutzung ist bevorzugt Games. Dazu natürlich Surfen, Musik, Filme
Mir geht es in erster Linie darum MW3 und BF3 auf FullHD Auflösung und Max spielen zu können.
Der PC sollte so 1,2 Jahre gut genug sein um dann auch spätere Games ordentlich spielen zu können.
Ich werde nicht auf SB-E oder Ivy aufrüsten.

Hier mal meine bisherhige Zusammenstellung:

CPU Intel i7 2600k                                260€
CPU Fan Scythe Katana 3                      21€
GPU Gigabyte GTX 580 SOC                   469€
Mainboard MSI Z68-GD80                      200€
RAM G.Skill 8GB DDR3-1333                    49€
HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3R                   55€
SSD OCZ Agility 2 2.5" 60GB                   80€
Netzteil Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 650W     70€
Optisches Laufwerk LG BH10LS                75€ 
Case CoolerMaster HAF932 Advanced       130€

Fragen:

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 580 SOC oder Zotac GTX Amp2 (549€) - habe mit Gigabyte keine Erfahrung im Bereich GPU
RAM: 8GB genug?
Netzteil: 650W genug?
Soundkarte  hätte ich gerne, hab aber keine Ahnung welche ^^ (möchte ich eigentlich  nicht unbedingt >100€ ausgeben) Empfehlung? (hab schon viel von der  Creative X-Fi Titanium gehört. Die normale gibts für 60€, die Fatil1ty  Prof für 100€ - empfehlenswert?)
Bildschirm: Empfehlung?
Was haltet ihr sonst von der Zusammenstellung? Verbersserungsvorschläge?
Wie sieht das mit dem CPU Fan aus wenn ich ein bisschen Übertakten will?
Vom Preis her möchte ich nicht viel weiter hoch. Kommt ja noch Bildschirm (ca. 250€?) und Soundkarte (ca. 80€?) drauf.
+- 100€ bringen mich aber nicht um also ein bisschen Luft bleibt 
(vor allem da ich ca. 11% spare als Besteller aus der Schweiz (-19% deutsche MWST, +8% schweizer MWST +paar Euro Zoll))

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Rückmeldungen.
Gruß Jonas


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Zum Zocken reicht ein i5-2500K und für FullHD eine GTX560Ti schon aus. Aber wenn Du das Budget hast, kann man schon höher gehen 

Kühler würde ich diesen nehmen: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho + ggf. Montagerahmen (für Asus Boards) 

Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5, sehr leise und kühl.

Board dürfte auch ein ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 oder ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (mit internem USB3-Port) oder ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (mit Front USB3-Panel) ausreichen.

HDD würde ich eine flottere HD103SJ nehmen, und SSD eine in der Praxis schnellere Crucial m4 64GB.

Netzteil eher ein Corsair *A*X650

Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du Highend-Peripherie anschließen willst, sonst reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus. Falls ja: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 

Rest


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Zum Zocken reicht ein i5-2500K und für FullHD eine GTX560Ti schon aus. Aber wenn Du das Budget hast, kann man schon höher gehen


 
max. settings bedeutet für mich AA und AF hinzugeschaltet, und dann kriegt die 560 nichtsmehr auf die reihe ... 



Softy schrieb:


> Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du Highend-Peripherie anschließen willst, sonst reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus. Falls ja: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


 
naja, selbst mit 5€ headset, erhöht sich die soundqualität bereits deutlich erkennbar. und gerade für BF3 wird sich die soundkarte lohnen ...


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!



> *CPU:* Intel i7 2600k 260€


Wenn du die CPU übertakten möchtest und dir Hyperthreading der Aufpreis zum i5-2500k wert ist, dann ist deine Wahl richtig.



> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Katana 3 21€


Wenn übertaktet werden soll würde ich einen leistungstärkeren wie z.B. den Scythe Mugen 2 oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho (bei Asus-Boards brauchst du noch einen Montagerahmen *klick*) nehmen.



> *GPU:* Gigabyte GTX 580 SOC 469€


Ich rate dir eine GTX560 Ti (z.B. Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC) oder HD 6950 (z.B. Sapphire HD 6950) zu kaufen und das gesparte Geld in eine neue Karte stecken wenn dir irgendwann die Leistung der dann "alten" nicht mehr reicht.



> *Mainboard:* MSI Z68-GD80 200€


Das Mainboard ist zu teuer, das ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3) (kein interner USB3-Controller!), MSI P67A-G45, ASRock Z68 Pro3 (kein interner USB3-Controller!) oder ASUS P8Z68-V reicht vollkommen



> *RAM:* G.Skill 8GB DDR3-1333 49€


Mehr als 8 GB würde ich nicht nehmen, dieser hier wäre günstiger *klick*.



> *HDD:* Samsung Spinpoint F3R 55€


Die "normale" Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB reicht.



> *SSD:* OCZ Agility 2 2.5" 60GB 80€


Ich würde die Crucial m4 SSD 64GB nehmen.



> *Netzteil:* Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 650W 70€


Wenn es wirklich die GTX580 sein soll würde ich das Cougar GX G600 nehmen.



> *Optisches Laufwerk:* LG BH10LS 75€


Wenn du einen Blu-ray-Brenner brauchst ist es in Ordnung.



> *Gehäuse:* CoolerMaster HAF932 Advanced 130€


Ein Big Tower ist bei der Hardware welche du verbauen willst meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig, deshalb schlage ich alternativ das Cooler Master HAF912 Plus vor.



> Soundkarte hätte ich gerne, hab aber keine Ahnung welche.


ASUS Xonar DS 7.1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 



> *Monitor:* ?


iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 oder ASUS VE248H

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## jonasf (2. September 2011)

Na das ging ja mal fix oO

Naja ich bin halt beim Prozessor auf den 2600k, weil ich bei meinem letzten Rechner dort gespart hatte und das nachher gespürt habe. Genauso bei der GPU ^^

Wenn ich mich jetzt aufgrund eines guten Bildschirms für höhere Auflösungen entscheiden würde, bräuchte ich schon die GTX 580, oder?
ASUS ENGTX hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, allerdings war laut Benchs die Gigabyte stärker (und nur 20€ teurer).
Da bleibt allerdings die Unsicherheit, da ich im GPU Bereich von Gigabyte noch nicht viel gehört habe. Also doch eher ASUS ^^

Stellt sich mir bei der HDD noch die Frage warum die billigere Spinpoint F3 schneller ist als die F3R ^^

Beim Mainboard habe ich auch ewig überlegt und dann eher das teurere genommen. Ist glaub too much.

Ich schau mir das alles nochmal an und poste dann nochmal einige Ideen.

Danke schonmal für den Support


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir bei der HDD noch die Frage warum die billigere Spinpoint F3 schneller ist als die F3R ^^


 
Sorry, hatte ich mit der HD105SI verwechselt. Die HE103SJ soll minimal leiser sein als die HD103SJ und hat länger Garantie. Da die nur ein paar € teurer ist, kannst Du die schon nehmen, beide sind gleich schnell.


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

für auflösungen über der full HD auflösung wäre die 580 angebracht und die 570 minimum.

aber selbst bei full HD auflösung wäre oben genannten sinnvoll, wenn du AA und AF haben willst, oder downsampling etc. ...


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Hallo,



> Naja ich bin halt beim Prozessor auf den 2600k, weil ich bei meinem letzten Rechner dort gespart hatte und das nachher gespürt habe.


wenn du so viel Geld für die CPU ausgeben möchtest ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. 



> Wenn ich mich jetzt aufgrund eines guten Bildschirms für höhere Auflösungen entscheiden würde, bräuchte ich schon die GTX 580, oder?


Laut PCGH braucht man eine GTX580 ab einer Auflösung von 2560x1600, man kann die Mehrleistung aber natürlich auch in Bildverbesserung stecken. 

Ich würde danach gehen ob du die Spiele Offline oder Online spielst, wenn ich Online spiele ist es mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob ich jeden Grashalm sehe oder nicht weil ich zu sehr mit dem Spiel beschäftigt bin als auf jedes Detail zu achten. 
Ich selbst würde nie mehr als ~ 250,- Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben weil der Markt einfach zu schnelllebig ist. Für die Auflösung von 1920x1080 kommt man mit einer GTX560 Ti oder HD 6950 gut klar, wenn man dann in 1-2 Jahren eine ähnlich teure Mittelklasse kauft, hat man insgesamt länger etwas von dem investierten Geld als wenn man jetzt eine GTX580 kauft.

Wenn du aber unbedingt eine möchtest ist das natürlich auch völlig in Ordnung, ich würde alternativ zur schon vorgeschlagenen Asus die MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC oder Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition nehmen.



> Stellt sich mir bei der HDD noch die Frage warum die billigere Spinpoint F3 schneller ist als die F3R.


Das muss dir jemand anders beantworten, ich dachte der Unterschied liegt nur in der evtl. längeren Lebensdauer im Dauereinsatz. 

Da du für die Geschwindigkeit die SSD hat, ist die Geschwindigkeit der Magnetfestplatte meiner Meinung nach sekundär, da geht es nur darum Platz für andere Dinge zu haben. Das die Platte mal ausfallen könnte würde mich nicht so extrem stören, zum einen hast du eine Garantie und zum anderen solltest du wichtige Daten eh mind. 1x wo anders speichern.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> max. settings bedeutet für mich AA und AF hinzugeschaltet, und dann kriegt die 560 nichtsmehr auf die reihe ...


 
Das gilt nur für wenige Game, bei der die GTX 580 dann auch schwer am Luft holen ist.


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für wenige Game, bei der die GTX 580 dann auch schwer am Luft holen ist.



bei nahe zu JEDEM aktuellen spiel krebst die 560ti an der 30fps grenze rum ... also full HD und AA und AF hinzugeschalten. spiele wie metro 2033 bspw. sind nicht spielbar. natürlich gehe ich hier von minimum fps aus ... mit einer gtx580 sieht das ganze schon anders aus ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

No, sieht auch nicht, eine GTX 580 knabbert auch an der 30 fps Rate und das ist für die meisten nicht mehr flüssig genug.


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

auch nur bei spielen wie metro 2033 und crysis ... und wenn der TE BF3 und MW3 mit allem auf max und sonstigen spässen spielen will, kommt doch nicht immer mit der beliebten 560ti-pauschal empfehlung daher. klar, man weiss es noch nicht genau, da das spiel noch nicht draussen ist, aber man kann nach allen bisherigen informationen schwer davon ausgehen, dass eine 570/580/6970 definitiv nicht verkehrt sein wird um das maximale aus dem spiel raus zu kitzeln.

und ich glaube es mit nichts ärgerlicheres wenn der TE jetzt 200€ rausballert und dann nicht auf seine kosten kommt. das 2 wöchige rückgabe recht ist bis dahin nämlich auch schon verflogen


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Immer dieser ich-muss-alle-einstellungen-maxed-out-haben-Quark. Klar kann er sich die GTX580 holen, aber mit einer GTX560Ti wird das Spiel auch gut laufen. Und wer einen Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x AA/AF sieht, werfe den ersten Stein


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> auch nur bei spielen wie metro 2033 und crysis ... und wenn der TE BF3 und MW3 mit allem auf max und sonstigen spässen spielen will, kommt doch nicht immer mit der beliebten 560ti-pauschal empfehlung daher. klar, man weiss es noch nicht genau, da das spiel noch nicht draussen ist, aber man kann nach allen bisherigen informationen schwer davon ausgehen, dass eine 570/580/6970 definitiv nicht verkehrt sein wird um das maximale aus dem spiel raus zu kitzeln.
> 
> und ich glaube es mit nichts ärgerlicheres wenn der TE jetzt 200€ rausballert und dann nicht auf seine kosten kommt. das 2 wöchige rückgabe recht ist bis dahin nämlich auch schon verflogen


 
Ich bezeifel, dass irgendeiner den Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x Kantenglättung sehen kann und wenn ja, soll er sich mal bei Guinness melden, die haben da ein Buch. 

Eine GTX 560 Ti wird genauso für Battlefield 3 reichen wie eine AMD 6950 oder sonst was.
Ich verstehe die Panimache hier immer nicht, das plötzlich ein Quad Core und eine guten Mittelklassegrafikkarte für alles zu langsam sein soll.


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Hallo,



manizzle schrieb:


> und ich glaube es mit nichts ärgerlicheres wenn der TE jetzt 200€ rausballert und dann nicht auf seine kosten kommt. das 2 wöchige rückgabe recht ist bis dahin nämlich auch schon verflogen


deshalb sollte man auch nie Hardware für ein Spiel kaufen welches noch nicht erschienen ist.

Bei der Grafikkartenempfehlung ist für mich die Auflösung das erste Kriterium, natürlich kann man durch diverse Einstellungen eine GTX560 Ti / HD 6950 bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 je nach Spiel an oder über ihr Limit treiben, das würde dann aber dazu führen das man "pauschal" immer die schnellste Singel-GPU oder gar eine Multi-GPU-Lösung empfehlen müsste.

Es kommt aber auch immer darauf an was der Käufer möchte, leider werden sehr oft max. Einstellungen gefordert und das ist für mich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas pauschal. In den seltensten Fällen hat man einen 1:1-Vergleich von z.B. einer GTX560 zu einer GTX580 zuhause und selbst wenn, wäre es so schlimm wenn man die Einstellungen nicht auf max. stellen kann? Ich habe z.B. "Starcraft II" mit einer 7800GTX gespielt, klar war die Optik nicht herausragend, aber vor allem im Multiplayer war das ziemlich egal weil man mit tausend anderen Dingen beschäftigt ist als sich z.B. die schöne Optik der Zerg-Gebäude anzuschauen.

Mehr als einen Rat geben können wir hier nicht und jeder hat auch andere Ansichten, wenn man um die 400,- Euro für eine GTX580 ausgeben möchte ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, die Entscheidung liegt immer beim Käufer!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Immer dieser ich-muss-alle-einstellungen-maxed-out-haben-Quark. Klar kann er sich die GTX580 holen, aber mit einer GTX560Ti wird das Spiel auch gut laufen. Und wer einen Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x AA/AF sieht, werfe den ersten Stein


 
bleib mal im kontext guter mann ...

1. der TE will alle einstellungen maxed out haben. hier geht es um den TE, nicht um dich. klar soweit?

2. es geht hier nicht darum ob wer was wo sehen kann oder nicht. der TE will alles maximal, also will er auch AA und AF auf max. haben, ob du oder er das sehen kann ist nun vollkommen schei**egal.

edit: lordac, ich kann deine einstellung sehr gut nachvollziehen und sehe das genauso. allerdings macht ihr immer den fehler, dass ihr garnicht genau nach den geforderten einstellungen fragt. ihr gebt IMMER die 560-antwort, egal ob 800 oder 2000€ budget. versteht mich nicht falsch, ich zweifle nicht eure komptenz hier an, aber bei grafikkarten muss ich doch teilweise schwere kritik gegen euch erheben


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Eine GTX580 bietet etwa 30-35% Mehrleistung als eine GTX560Ti und kostet ~100% mehr. Das sollte jeder TE wissen, und dann entscheiden 

@manizzle
Schau mal in Post #2. Da habe ich ihm eine GTX580 empfohlen. Wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> bleib mal im kontext guter mann ...
> 
> 1. der TE will alle einstellungen maxed out haben. hier geht es um den TE, nicht um dich. klar soweit?
> 
> 2. es geht hier nicht darum ob wer was wo sehen kann oder nicht. der TE will alles maximal, also will er auch AA und AF auf max. haben, ob du oder er das sehen kann ist nun vollkommen schei**egal.



Es geht darum, dass man ihn aufklärt, was für einen Sinn das ganze hat.
Klar kann er sich eine GTX 580 kaufen, er kann sich auch eine GTX 590 kaufen, ist sein Geld. Aber es geht eben darum ab wann es sinnfrei wird.

Und pass mal dein Ton an.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Immer dieser ich-muss-alle-einstellungen-maxed-out-haben-Quark.



Na ja, es soll halt Leute die genau das wollen, habe ich zumindest von gehört *hust*


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, es soll halt Leute die genau das wollen, habe ich zumindest von gehört *hust*



Ok, dann sollte er eine ASUS MARS II 2DIS/3GD5, 2x GeForce GTX 580, 2x 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CR50-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Oder einen i7-990X mit 3x GTX580


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

ohmann, dieses "rechne das in den fps-kritischen bereich um" - sätzchen ....  jeder benutzt es, aber nur 1 hats wahrscheinlich mal durchgerechnet ... hier gibt es 3 gurus ala softy, lordac und quantenslipstream und der rest plappert einfach nur nach .... i like ^^

ihr wollt es aber auch nicht verstehen oder? ^^ hier gehts nicht um P/L. Der TE hat so und so bedingungen, WAS brauche ich dafür? und eure 560 reicht für die vom TE geforderten bedingungen mit aller höchster wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. ich denke wir sind uns in dem punkt einig, dass für BF3 mit allem möglichen auf maximal eine 560 nicht reichen wird oder? hinweise und halb-fakten gibts es bereits einige dazu. und auch aktuelle spiele sind mit diesen einstellungen nur kaum bzw. überhaupt nicht geniessbar...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, es soll halt Leute die genau das wollen, habe ich zumindest von gehört *hust*


 
Jop, die ärgern sich dann, wenn der ENB Mod nicht mit 100 Frames läuft. 



manizzle schrieb:


> ich denke wir sind uns in dem punkt einig, dass für BF3 mit allem möglichen auf maximal eine 560 nicht reichen wird oder?


 
Das sind wir nicht, denn das Spiel gibts noch nicht uns solange das nicht der Fall ist, kann niemand sagen, was reichen wird.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> ohmann, dieses "rechne das in den fps-kritischen bereich um" - sätzchen ....  jeder benutzt es, aber nur 1 hats wahrscheinlich mal durchgerechnet ... hier gibt es 3 gurus ala softy, lordac und quantenslipstream und der rest plappert einfach nur nach .... i like ^^
> 
> ihr wollt es aber auch nicht verstehen oder? ^^ hier gehts nicht um P/L. Der TE hat so und so bedingungen, WAS brauche ich dafür? und eure 560 reicht für die vom TE geforderten bedingungen mit aller höchster wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. ich denke wir sind uns in dem punkt einig, dass für BF3 mit allem möglichen auf maximal eine 560 nicht reichen wird oder? hinweise und halb-fakten gibts es bereits einige dazu. und auch aktuelle spiele sind mit diesen einstellungen nur kaum bzw. überhaupt nicht geniessbar...



Jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Wir haben Deinen Standpunkt kapiert, und ich habe dem Thread Ersteller im 2. Post eine sehr gute GTX580 empfohlen. Was ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ok, dann sollte er eine ASUS MARS II 2DIS/3GD5, 2x GeForce GTX 580, 2x 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CR50-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Oder einen i7-990X mit 3x GTX580



Nein, zwei Asus Mars II plus ein EVGA SR-2 mit zwei Xeons. Wer kauft schon ein Auto, wenn man für das Geld auch Computer spielen kann



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die ärgern sich dann, wenn der ENB Mod nicht mit 100 Frames läuft.



Na ja, letztens war einer im Graka-Unterforum, der sich geärgert hat, dass Black-Ops trotz neuer starker Graka bei niedriger Auflösung nur mit 240Fps lief


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Im Statpost hat er doch auch schon gesagt, dass er eine GTx 580 haben will und eben gefragt, welche er nehmen soll und die Zotac AMP² hat zwar 3GB RAM, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, die Asus DCII ist hier die beste Wahl und wenn er sich das Feature mit Übertakten offen halten will, kann er eben die Matrix nehmen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, zwei Asus Mars II plus ein EVGA SR-2 mit zwei Xeons. Wer kauft schon ein Auto, wenn man für das Geld auch Computer spielen kann



Wie viele Spiele kennst du, die auf 24 Threads laufen? 
Hat das PCGH nicht mal getestet, wie sinnfrei zwei Xeon als Gaming Rechner sind?


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die ärgern sich dann, wenn der ENB Mod nicht mit 100 Frames läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind wir nicht, denn das Spiel gibts noch nicht uns solange das nicht der Fall ist, kann niemand sagen, was reichen wird.


 
naja, wenn bei BC2 die 560 mit allen einstellungen auf max. und full HD auflösung im 30fps bereich rumkrebst, wird es bei BF3 kaum höher sein oder?

edit: an softy, dann passt es ja jetzt wieder und wir haben uns alle wieder lieb, prima


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Hallo,



manizzle schrieb:


> edit: lordac, ich kann deine einstellung sehr gut nachvollziehen und sehe das genauso. allerdings macht ihr immer den fehler, dass ihr garnicht genau nach den geforderten einstellungen fragt. ihr gebt IMMER die 560-antwort, egal ob 800 oder 2000€ budget.


die meisten hier empfehlen Hardware mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und besonders bei den Grafikkarten ist es so das sehr schnell neue, schnellere Modelle erscheinen und evtl. eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte welche 2012 erscheint, schon so schnell wie eine aktuelle GTX580 ist (reine Spekulation!).

Wie Softy gesagt hat bietet die GTX580 nicht das an Mehrleistung was sie im Vergleich zu einer GTX560 Ti / HD 6950 kostet und da greift quantis Einwand das man den TE darauf hinweist das es nicht zwingend Sinn macht so viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Eine 100%`ige Empfehlung abzugeben ist sehr schwer da die Anforderungen vom Spiel an die Grafikkarte auch immer unterschiedlich sind, dies dann für jedes aktuelle und kommende Spiel mit den verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten aufzuschlüsseln ist schier unmöglich. 
Selbst wenn sich jemand auf ein Genre festlegt, man davon ausgeht das alle Titel ähnliche Forderungen haben und man so eine klare Empfehlung für Grafikkarte XY aussprechen könnte, ist dies keine Garantie das der Käufer nicht z.B. einen Monat später auf ein ganz anderes Genre mit ganz anderen Anforderungen umsteigt.

Da dies auch für den Käufer schwer abzuschätzen ist, kommen sehr oft Aussagen: "alles auf max." um einfach alles abzudecken ohne sich groß Gedanken machen zu müssen.

Das Gesamtbudget ist auch so eine Sache, ich selbst bin im PC-Bereich absoluter P/L-Empfehler weil man meiner Meinung nach mehr davon hat ein jetzt vorhandenes Budget für z.B. die Grafikkarte von 400,- Euro auf zwei Mittelklassekarten im Zeitraum von 1-3 Jahren aufzuteilen als es jetzt in eine High-End-Karte zu stecken. Natürlich muss man vielleicht auf das ein oder andere verzichten, auf lange Sicht hat man von dem Geld aber mehr und wie schon geschrieben, muss meiner Meinung nach nicht immer alles auf max. stehen um Spaß am Spiel zu haben.

Das man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist macht überhaupt nichts, so kann der TE das Für und Wider abwägen, man kann ja vernüftig diskutieren ohne jemanden anzugreifen !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele kennst du, die auf 24 Threads laufen?
> Hat das PCGH nicht mal getestet, wie sinnfrei zwei Xeon als Gaming Rechner sind?



Bringt natürlich nix. Sieht aber in der Sig gut aus




Lordac schrieb:


> Das man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist macht überhaupt nichts, so kann der TE das Für und Wider abwägen, man kann ja vernüftig diskutieren ohne jemanden anzugreifen !



So sollte es sein


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die meisten hier empfehlen Hardware mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und besonders bei den Grafikkarten ist es so das sehr schnell neue, schnellere Modelle erscheinen und evtl. eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte welche 2012 erscheint, schon so schnell wie eine aktuelle GTX580 ist (reine Spekulation!).
> 
> ...



aus deinem standpunkt heraus, macht das 560ti gedöns sinn für mich 

ich schlage vor, man sollte in zukünftigen empfehlungen folgende fragen immer stellen:

- welches budget

- welche auflösung

- welche einstellungen (genaue präferenzen, nicht einfach nur alles max.)

- P/L - verhältnis wichtig oder einfach das maximalste aus dem budget rauskitzeln


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Solche Überlegungen gibt es schon lange, sogar einen Thread mit einer Umfrage dazu. Kannst ja mal  suchen.


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Hallo,



manizzle schrieb:


> ich schlage vor, man sollte in zukünftigen empfehlungen folgende fragen immer stellen:
> 
> - welches budget
> 
> ...


auch wenn das jetzt Offtopic ist, ich habe schon einmal angeregt das bei Threaderstellung eine Art "Fragebogen" auftaucht welchen man optional ausfüllen kann, so etwas würde meiner Meinung nach vieles erleichtern und einige Threads schneller auf den Punkt bringen, leider ist das aber (wie befürchtet) im Sand verlaufen.

Warten wir einfach mal was der TE sagt, am besten wäre der aktuelle Stand der Zusammenstellung und wo noch Fragen sind, dann kann man darauf eingehen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> naja, wenn bei BC2 die 560 mit allen einstellungen auf max. und full HD auflösung im 30fps bereich rumkrebst, wird es bei BF3 kaum höher sein oder?


 
Wieso?
Warum muss das so sein, kann ja auch sein, dass die neue Engine hier besser skaliert.
Das muss man halt abwarten und ohne Tests kann niemand was genaues sagen, ich warte da lieber ab, was wirklich ist.
Aber Sorgen, dass das Game plötzlich nur noch auf 5% alle Rechner läuft mache ich mir nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So sollte es sein



Wir sollten auch mal einen Dislike Button einführen.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Bestimmt ist der TE jetzt verschreckt und meldet sich im Computer BILD-Forum an. Dort wird dann vllt. diese Graka empfohlen: Club 3D Radeon HD 6870 X2, 2x 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (CGAX-68748X2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Nö, er soll diese kaufen, denn die hat 4GB RAM. 
Point of View GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 4GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (VGA-550-C1-4096) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## manizzle (2. September 2011)

sehr gut diese idee! folgende idee habe ich: einen sticky thread der ein fragen formular beinhaltet. jedes mal wenn man hier einen thread eröffnet wird auf dieses formular verwiesen, dass sticky hier zu finden ist. was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> sehr gut diese idee! folgende idee habe ich: einen sticky thread der ein fragen formular beinhaltet. jedes mal wenn man hier einen thread eröffnet wird auf dieses formular verwiesen, dass sticky hier zu finden ist. was haltet ihr davon?


 
Das schreckt ab und dann gehen die alle zu Computer Bild ins Forum, wo sie dann spitzenmäßig beraten werden (), das kann nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> sehr gut diese idee! folgende idee habe ich: einen sticky thread der ein fragen formular beinhaltet. jedes mal wenn man hier einen thread eröffnet wird auf dieses formular verwiesen, dass sticky hier zu finden ist. was haltet ihr davon?



Wie gesagt, solche Überlegungen und einen entsprechenden Thread dazu gibt es schon.


----------



## jonasf (3. September 2011)

So 

 ihr spinnt doch

geil dass in dem forum hier so viel los ist 
aber braucht euch ja nicht gleich die köpfe abreißen 

schätze eure meinungen sehr und nochmal danke dass sich alle die mühe gemacht haben 

ich setz mich mal dran und überleg mir das ganze nochmal gründlich und komm dann nochmal auf euch zurück 

zu der sache mit "max settings". das hab ich halt mal so gschrieben allerdings seh ich das genauso wie auch einige von euch das gesagt haben:
8x oder 16x AA, den unterschied sieht wirklich keiner. und so wichtig ist mir das ganez auch wieder nicht.
ich muss im multiplayer nicht grashalme zählen können oder die gravur auf der semtex lesen können xD
ging mir einfach drum einen guten rechner zu haben mit dem ich mit hohen grafischen details flüssig zocken kann 

sorry für die unklare definition 

gruß jonas

PS:
die idee mit dem fragebogen bei themenerstellung find ich super.
PPS:
ins computer bild forum würd ich also nie gehen 
wäre aber eigentlich einen vergleich wert ^^


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alle Komponenten, bevor Du bestellst. Für den Feinschliff


----------



## jonasf (3. September 2011)

eine frage habe ich allerdings noch:

es wurde irgendwie nur über gtx 560ti / gtx 580 geredet. was ist mit der gtx 570?


----------



## Seeefe (3. September 2011)

Die 570 hat ca. 15% mehr Leistung als die 560ti kostet aber auch 100€ mehr, also vom P/L auch nicht wirklich berauschent. Aber die 560ti reicht für FullHD gut aus


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

ok thx.
und wie schauts im vergleich dazu mit den AMD modellen aus?
hab gehört die wären schwächer?
eine AMD karte in einem intel system macht ja keine probleme oder?
das gerücht hört man ja immer wieder.


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Eine AMD Karte mit Intel CPU funktioniert genauso gut wie eine nvidia mit AMD-CPU.

In einer Preisklasse kann man ganz grob sagen, dass die AMD Karten etwas schneller sind (aber nicht spürbar)

Also GTX560 Ti vs. HD6950 und GTX570 vs. HD6970


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

also wäre die empfehlung doch eher eine AMD karte?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Das ist Geschmackssache, denn nvidia bietet dagegen PhysX.

Eine sehr leise und gute HD6950 wäre diese hier: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die ist aber mit 297mm recht lang und belegt 3 Slots.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

hmmm...
in den benchmarks sieht nvidia ja eigentlich immer besser aus.
allerdings weiß ich immer nicht was ich von den ganzen benchs, tests usw halten soll...
ich hab ca 2 jahre lang mit einer x1950 pro gezockt obwohl die beim kauf schon 1 jahr alt war.
cod mw2 lief damit recht super. auch crysis + warhead.


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Weder mit der HD6950 noch mit der GTX560 Ti machst Du was falsch. 

Hier mal eine Übersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> eine AMD karte in einem intel system macht ja keine probleme oder?
> das gerücht hört man ja immer wieder.


 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wer die Gerüchte verbreitet. 
Scheinen wohl Intel/Nvidia Fanboys zu sein, anders ist es nicht zu erklären.

Eine AMD 6950 ist schneller als die GTX 560 Ti, die 6970 ist schneller als die GTX 570. Nur die GTX 580 ist schneller als die anderen.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

ach ich und entscheiden 

achja zum mainboard nochmal:
ich wollt gern das z68 weil das ja für übertakten eigentlich pflicht ist.
welches würdest du da empfehlen?


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

das hab ich in diversen foren usw gelesen
wollte mich nur absichern


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Schau mal auf Seite 1 Post #2


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> ach ich und entscheiden
> 
> achja zum mainboard nochmal:
> ich wollt gern das z68 weil das ja für übertakten eigentlich pflicht ist.
> welches würdest du da empfehlen?


 
Mit dem P67 Chipsatz kannst du ebenso "K" Modelle übertakten.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

hab ich doch glatt noch eine frage 

wo bestellt ihr / würdet ihr bestellen?
kauft ihr einfach alle teile einzeln da wo sie am billigsten sind?


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem P67 Chipsatz kannst du ebenso "K" Modelle übertakten.


 
wo liegt dann der große vorteil des z68?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Ich würde maximal bei 2 Läden kaufen, falls du eben nicht alle bei einem bekommen kannst.
Wo muss du wissen.



jonasf schrieb:


> wo liegt dann der große vorteil des z68?



Die Grafikeinheit der CPU ist mit dem Z68 nutzbar, mit dem P67 nicht.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

ich hab jetzt mal bei alternate geschaut.
caseking hab ich dann gelassen weil die eher teurer sind.
mindfactory hab ich jetzt hier noch einige male gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Hardwareversand ist OK, bei hoh kannst du auch kaufen.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

da ich in der schweiz wohne weiß ich im moment nicht welche shops in deutschland groß sind 
hoh und hardwareversand liefern nicht in die schweiz.
mindfactory, caseking und alternate schon.
also werd ich wohl bei mindfactory und alternate schauen.


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

mindfactory und alternate sind beide ok. mindfactory ist günstiger, der Support bei alternate besser.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> mindfactory und alternate sind beide ok. mindfactory ist günstiger, der Support bei alternate besser.


 
support geht mir in dem fall glaub ich über die paar euro.
mehrwertssteuer rückerstattung, eventuelle rücksendung, zollprobleme usw.
sind viele faktoren dabei.
ausserdem haben die den genialen pc konfigurator ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Den Konfigurator kannst du aber knicken. Einfach die Teile raussuchen, die du haben willst und dann in den Korb legen.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

Ich hab grad auf der chip.de Bestenliste bei GPUs auf Platz 4 die Club3D Radeon HD6870 X2 CoolStream gesehen.
Hab zu der aber sonst leider keine Tests gefunden.
Kann doch fast nicht sein dass die schneller ist als die diversen GTX 580?
Wo ist da der Haken?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Die HD6870 X2 ist völlig sinnfrei, weil es eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist, also die typischen Crossfire Nachteile hat (hohe Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke, Gefahr von Mikrorucklern etc.)


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

das eklärt einiges 

unentschlossen bin ich jetzt noch bei:
GPU
RAM (1333er 8GB mit 2 Modulen, aber welcher^^)
SSD ist die Frage. Wie groß ist der Unterschied ob ich Games auf ner HDD oder SSD habe und wie stark merkt man das?
Netzteil Bin ich mir einfach unschlüssig wieviel Watt ich brauche (hab ja auch noch nicht alle anderen Komponenten )


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Poste mal am besten Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.

RAMkönntest Du z.B. TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) nehmen.

Zum Thema SSD kannst Du Dir mal Vergleichsvideos auf youtube anschauen. Gib einfach mal SSD vs. HDD ein 

Ein hochwertiges Netzteil ab 500 Watt reicht für alle derzeitigen Single-GPU-Systeme aus.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

derzeitige config.

cpu  2500k 175€
cpu fan EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B 40€
gpu gtx 560ti oder hd 6950
mainboard ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev.3.1 / Asrock P67 Extreme4 (Gen3?) /MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) 138€
soundkarte ASUS XONAR D1 7.157€
RAM Team Group DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit /G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit 50€ (hab von team group noch nie gehört ^^ wie siehts da mit übertakten aus? der g.skill soll da viel potenzial haben)
HDD Samsung HE103SJ 1TB
SSD 128 GB allerdings ist die crucial M4 da so teuer (160€) oO kann man da nicht auch ne billigere nehmen? ^^
netzteil ka ^^
gehäuse Cooler Master HAF RC-922MKKN1-GP

joah ^^
bin noch etwas unentschlossen 
hilfe ist immer willkommen 
kann aber sowieso erst bestellen wenn der lohn da ist (24. ca) ^^


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

ok bei der ssd kann ich glaub ich die 160€ investieren die crucial 128 GB ist ja super bewertet worden überall


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

PCIe 3.0 ist im Moment noch sinnlos, denn SandyBridge hat nur einen PCIe-2-Controller. PCIe 3.0 wird erst von Ivy-Bridge untertützt.

TeamGroup ist schon ok, der RAM ist egal zum Übertakten, denn Sandy wird über den Multiplikator übertaktet.

Rest sieht schon prima aus. Netzteil könntest Du ein Antec High Current Gamer 520 Watt nehmen.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

okey.

mainboard...
ASUS, MSI oder ASRock?
welcher hersteller ist da am ehesten zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Die sind qualitativ alle gleichwertig. Asus ist etwas teurer, da bezahlst Du ein bisschen den Markennamen mit. Asrock bietet ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Das Asrock P67 Extreme4 bietet eine gute Ausstattung und ist nicht teuer, zu empfehlen.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

die 3 die ich jetzt genannt hatte sind alle gleich teuer.
trotzdem das asrock?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Das Asrock ist u.a. mit einem USB3-Frontpanel ausgestattet. Die anderen beiden nicht.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

okey.
wo liegt denn der unterschied zwischen dem ASRock P67 Extreme4 und dem ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Das Gen3 hat PCIe 3.0, das normale noch 2.0.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

achso.
steht bei alternate irgendwie garnicht 
ok dann das Extreme4


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Achte auf die Revision des Boards (B3)!


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

Die steht bei alternate nicht dahinter.
bei mindfactory schon.
wo ist denn da der unterschied?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Die älteren Boards haben noch den SATA2-Fehler im Chipsatz!

P67 Extreme4

Das hier ist das Richtige. Steht in der erweiterten Beschreibung, dass es die neue Revision ist.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

okay thx.

so schaut meine config jetzt aus:

CPU i5-2500k
CPU Fan EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
Mainboard ASRock P67 Extreme4
Sound ASUS Xonar D1 7.1
RAM Team Group DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333
HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3R HE103SJ 1TB
SSD Crucial RealSSD M4 128 GB
Netzteil Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Case Cooler Master HAF RC-922M-KKN1-GP

damit bin ich ca. bei 800€

GPU GTX 560Ti / HD 6950, weiß noch nicht welche.

Sieht das so mal gut aus oder habt ihr noch tipps?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Sieht super aus 

Mit dem Asus DC-II Design machst Du nichts falsch, egal ob GTX560Ti oder HD6950


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

okey.
oder halt doch GTX 570 / HD 6970 

die HD 6970 kommt in den benchs bei BF BC2 und Crysis fast an die GTX 580 ran...
das wäre dann die paar €ier eigentlich wert...


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Wenn Du das Budget hast, greif zu  

Aber die Mehrleistung in Relation zum Mehrpreis ist gering


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

im budget wäre rein theoretisch auch die 2600k / gtx 580 lösung knapp gelegen.
daran soll es nicht wirklich scheitern aber will ja mein geld nicht rauswerfen 
und 450-550€ für die gtx 580 ist echt viel zu viel!

die 6970 ist ca 15% schneller als die 6950 / gtx 560ti?
klingt natürlich schon cool 
inwiefern wirkt sich das denn nachher tatsächlich aus?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Wenn Du die Mherleistung im fps-kritischen Bereich umrechnest, sind das gerade mal ein paar fps mehr. Lohnt also nicht wirklich.


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

und für nicht wirklich lohnen sind mir 80€ zu viel 
also gtx 560 ti / 6950 ^^

und die €ier dann für nachrüsten sparen / an anderer stelle investieren.
siehst du im system noch nen punkt wo es sich lohnen würde n paar euro mehr zu investieren?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> siehst du im system noch nen punkt wo es sich lohnen würde n paar euro mehr zu investieren?



Fällt mir nichts mehr ein.  Alles prima


----------



## jonasf (4. September 2011)

na dann schlaf ich nochmal über die GPU entscheidung 

thx nochmal


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

mal wieder eine Frage 

bringt das Übertakten eines 1333Mhz RAM überhaupt etwas wenn beim Prozessor als Speicherstandard 1333Mhz angegeben sind?


und noch eine:

AMD GPUs sind schneller, NVIDIA GPUs bieten PhysX.
schneller ist schneller, logisch
aber was genau bringt PhysX? wie groß ist der Unterschied und wo kommt der am besten zur Geltung?


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

wie ich gelesen habe bringt das PhysX bei den meisten Games garnichts?
Trotzdem sind die GTX570 im Schnitt besser als die HD6970.
Extrem finde ich allerdings die Unterschiede von Game zu Game.
mal ist die GTX 570 bis zu 30% schneller, mal bis zu 20% langsamer als die HD6970.
Im Schnitt scheint die GTX 570 aber knapp 20% mehr zu leisten als die GTX 560ti, und 20% ist eine Menge ^^


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2011)

Also den RAM zu übertakten bringt dir nichts, weil du dadurch keinen spürbaren effekt hast.

Zur Graka. Ja aber du musst bedenken die 20% gelten für Spiele die im moment da sind. In 2 Jahren sieht dsa ganz anders aus. Dann gehts um jeden frame. Da machen die 20% vllt. noch 5fps aus danach ist aber schluss. 

Naja meistens ist es so AMD Grafikkarten bringen etwas mehr Leistung, Nvidia hat die etwas bessere Bildqualität. Eig. ist es egal welche du nimmst, kommt halt eben drauf an welchen Hersteller du besser findest.


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also den RAM zu übertakten bringt dir nichts, weil du dadurch keinen spürbaren effekt hast.


 
Danke. Das dacht ich mir eben auch ^^



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zur  Graka. Ja aber du musst bedenken die 20% gelten für Spiele die im  moment da sind. In 2 Jahren sieht dsa ganz anders aus. Dann gehts um  jeden frame. Da machen die 20% vllt. noch 5fps aus danach ist aber  schluss.
> 
> Naja meistens ist es so AMD Grafikkarten bringen etwas  mehr Leistung, Nvidia hat die etwas bessere Bildqualität. Eig. ist es  egal welche du nimmst, kommt halt eben drauf an welchen Hersteller du  besser findest.



Naja 2 Jahre werde ich die Karte wahrscheinlich nicht behalten.
Aber der Punkt is gut, hatte ich noch nicht überlegt.
Unterschied bei BF BC2 / MW2 ist natürlich nicht gleich dem Unterschied bei BF3 oder MW3 ^^
macht Sinn 

also doch eher GTX 560ti 
schon schwierig das ganze Zeug


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

wie siehts eigentlich bei der Asus DC-II Reihe mit OC aus?

bzw welche Karte im Bereich GTX560ti / HD 6950 eignet sich am besten für OC?


----------



## Lordac (5. September 2011)

Hallo,

in sachen OC kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, im allgemeinen kann man aber meines Wissens nach sagen das bereits übertaktete Karten meist nicht mehr viele Reserven haben.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei der Asus DC-II Reihe mit OC aus?
> 
> bzw welche Karte im Bereich GTX560ti / HD 6950 eignet sich am besten für OC?



Wie gut sich eine Graka übertakten lässt, hängt vor allem vom Grafikchip ab. Denn jeder Chip lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. Außerdem hängt es von der Kühlerkonstruktion ab, denn je kühler, desto mehr OC-Potential. Den besten Kühler hat imo die Asus HD6950.


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie gut sich eine Graka übertakten lässt, hängt vor allem vom Grafikchip ab. Denn jeder Chip lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. Außerdem hängt es von der Kühlerkonstruktion ab, denn je kühler, desto mehr OC-Potential. Den besten Kühler hat imo die Asus HD6950.


 
thx 
haben ASUS gtx560ti und HD 6950 nicht die gleichen Kühler?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Nein, die Asus GTX560Ti (und die 1GB-Version der HD6950) haben einen Dual-Slot Kühler. Die 2GB Asus HD6950 DC-II hat einen Triple-Slot-Kühler.


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

hätte man ja auch sehen können


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

heißt aber dass die HD 6970 und die GTX 570 von ASUS den gleichen Kühler wie die 2GB 6950 haben?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Nicht ganz, die HD6950 / HD6970 sind länger (297mm) als die GTX570 (knapp 290mm). Aber im Großen und ganzen ist das eine sehr ähnliche Kühlerkonstruktion


----------



## jonasf (5. September 2011)

dass sie länger sind weiß ich eigentlich ^^
mal wieder nicht dran gedacht 

das heißt bei den 3en wäre es vom OC Potenzial her relativ egal welche ich nehmen würde?
mir schien nachdem ich vorhin nochmal Tests usw angeschaut hatte die GTX 570 die beste Lösung...
allerdings ist die 6970 schon in vielen Benchs knapp vorne.
In anderen dann plötzlich 20-30% hinten ^^


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Hier ist ein recht übersichtliches Performancerating: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

CPU i5-2500k
CPU Fan EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
Mainboard ASRock P67 Extreme4
                                                   ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS
Sound ASUS Xonar D1 7.1
RAM -----------------------
HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3R HE103SJ 1TB
SSD Crucial RealSSD M4 128 GB
Laufwerk ---------------------
Netzteil Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Case Cooler Master HAF RC-922M-KKN1-GP

RAM: Team Group DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333 (bei alternate nicht mehr auffindbar oO)
Wollte ürsprünglich mal den G.SKill Ripjaw X hier kaufen.
Der wird allerdings kaum unter den EKL "Nordwand" passen? Außerdem raten alle von Heatspreadern ab.
Hatte noch die hier gesehen:
Kingston Hyper X
Corsair
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Laufwerk:
BluRay Brenner brauche ich nicht, daher wäre BH10LS übertrieben. (kostet mit Software im Zubehör 76€)
Was haltet ihr von dem Samsung hier?
Sonst Vorschläge?


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

metro 2033 ist ja ein _super_ beispiel ( ironie!! ) 
da tut sich ja schon auf max einstellungen die 580 selbst schwer ! 

es hat schon seine gründe warum hier die 560 ti oc so oft empfohlen wird , gerade weil sie eben für aktuelle spiele ausreichend ist 
wenn man natürlich zuviel geld für ne 580 hat ist das was anderes , aber generell bin ich lordacs meinung und ich denke das ist auch eine vernünftige lösung !

mfg


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2011)

Franzl schrieb:


> metro 2033 ist ja ein _super_ beispiel ( ironie!! )
> da tut sich ja schon auf max einstellungen die 580 selbst schwer !
> 
> es hat schon seine gründe warum hier die 560 ti oc so oft empfohlen wird , gerade weil sie eben für aktuelle spiele ausreichend ist
> ...


 
Er wurd ja aufgeklärt, wir haben ihm alles erklärt, er konnte sich alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und wenn er nun die 570 will, dann soll er sich die doch kaufen . Ich jdf. finde es gut das er wenigstens zugehört hat^^. Er hat sich seine Meinung bilden können und ist zum Endschluss gekommen, dass er die 570 will. Da kann man doch eig. nur sagen Glückwunsch


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

ja das stimmt ^^ 
ich war auch in der seite verutscht und dachte ich antworte auf einen post der vermeintlich am ende war 
mein fehler sry 

aber eine 570 als kompromiss klingt vernünftig !

mfg


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2011)

Das denke ich auch 

@TE

Also als RAM kannst du den Corsair kaufen. Ist guter solider 1333er RAM 

Der Rest sieht Prima aus


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Wenn Du eine BluRay Abspielsoftware brauchst, solltest Du ein retail-Laufwerk nehmen, z.B. LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail oder Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30

Rest:


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Franzl schrieb:


> ja das stimmt ^^
> ich war auch in der seite verutscht und dachte ich antworte auf einen post der vermeintlich am ende war
> mein fehler sry
> 
> ...


 
ich hab gestern mal intensiv verglichen und der unterschied zwischen 560ti und 570 ist teilweise echt groß. und die geforce modelle scheinen mir im schnitt stabiler in der leistung (über verschiedene games / grafiksettings  hinweg) als die AMD.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...


 
Was mich allerdings wundert: Wieso kostet der 12 Euro weniger? ^^
gut, solide... das klingt so nacht oberes Mittelmaß ^^
also auf die 15-20 Euro kommts mir nicht an 
gäbe es eine bessere Alternative?




Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine BluRay Abspielsoftware brauchst,  solltest Du ein retail-Laufwerk nehmen,  z.B. LG Electronics  CH10LS20, SATA, retail oder Blu-Ray Brenner:  LG Electronics  BH10LS30
> 
> Rest:


 
Den LG BH10LS30 hatte ich ursprünglich geplant. Aber ich brauche eigentlich keinen BluRay Brenner.
Gibt es sonst keine BluRay Abspielsoftware? (freeware o.ä.?)


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2011)

Die Ripjaw kosten einfach auch wegen den Kühlrippen mehr, aber du bezahlst auch etwas den Namen^^ 

Jedoch bringen dir die Kühlrippen garnichts, meistens nur Probleme mit dem CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Afaik gibt es keine Freeware, die BluRay abspielen kann, jeden falls nicht ohne illegale Umwege  Der Ch10LS20 ist aber doch ein BluRay Kombo Laufwerk ohne BD-Brennfunktion.


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es keine Freeware, die BluRay abspielen kann, jeden falls nicht ohne illegale Umwege  Der Ch10LS20 ist aber doch ein BluRay Kombo Laufwerk ohne BD-Brennfunktion.


 
okay. schade. ^^
den gibts bei Alternate aber leider nur als Bulk :S
naja sonst nehm ich den LG BluRay Brenner. Kann man sicher mal gebrauchen ^^


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Corsair RAM ist auch gebucht.

Fehlt mir nurnoch ein Monitor.

Vorschläge?
eher LCD oder LED, was ist da besser?

Preis so 150-220€ würd ich sagen


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2011)

Dieser ist relativ gut: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Aber warte lieber noch auf andere Vorschläge. Ist jtz nicht so mein Fachgebiet^^


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Jungs? 
sonst noch wer Ideen zu guten Monitoren?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" ist auch nicht schlecht.


Oder dieser hier: Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H, 24" (LS24A350HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (kein DVI-Anschluss!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es keine Freeware, die BluRay abspielen kann, jeden falls nicht ohne illegale Umwege  Der Ch10LS20 ist aber doch ein BluRay Kombo Laufwerk ohne BD-Brennfunktion.



Das liegt daran, dass man dazu Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss und was kostet, kann nicht hinten raus gratis sein, ist unmöglich.
Alleine die Lizenzkosten für den Kopierschutz oder für den HDMI Standard...


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> Oder dieser hier: Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H, 24" (LS24A350HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (kein DVI-Anschluss!)


 
"nicht schlecht" klingt immer so wenig überzeugend :S ^^

was ist denn so um 200€ das beste?

sollte man LED oder LCD kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> sollte man LED oder LCD kaufen?


 
Öhm.. LCD ist es immer, es geht hier alleine um die Beleuchtung des LCD.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Den besten gibt es nicht. Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich 

Der iiyama hat recht gut abgeschnitten in der PCGH-Print. Den Samsung habe ich in 27", und der ist prima zum Zocken. Der B2430L schneidet recht gut bei Input-Lag und Reaktionszeit ab. Welchen Du nehmen sollst:  

Ich würde mal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt gehen, und "probeschauen".


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. LCD ist es immer, es geht hier alleine um die Beleuchtung des LCD.


 
du schlaumeier 
du weißt aber was ich meinte


----------



## jonasf (6. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Den besten gibt es nicht. Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich
> 
> Der iiyama hat recht gut abgeschnitten in der PCGH-Print. Den Samsung habe ich in 27", und der ist prima zum Zocken. Der B2430L schneidet recht gut bei Input-Lag und Reaktionszeit ab. Welchen Du nehmen sollst:
> 
> Ich würde mal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt gehen, und "probeschauen".


 
sollte ich wohl mal tun.
will nen 24", 27" ist mir zum zocken zu groß.
aber thx schonmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Du kannst die üblichen Verdächtigen kaufen, wie Samsung, LG, Philips oder sonst wen, der Unterschied ist gering.
Alleine Samsung bietet unzählige Full HD Monitore an, such dir einen aus.


----------



## jonasf (8. September 2011)

EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
                                       ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS
                                                   Samsung HE103SJ 1TB

sind bei ziemlich allen Online Shops ausverkauft 
habt ihr Erfahrung bei alternate wie lang sowas dann dauert?


----------



## Softy (8. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ab wann die wieder verfügbar sein werden. Da musst Du entweder warten oder auf andere Komponenten ausweichen.


----------



## jonasf (8. September 2011)

ausweichen möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
naja ich kann ja eh erst gegen ende monat bestellen vlt sieht die situation dann ja auch wieder besser aus.
die GPU werde ich wohl sowieso in der schweiz kaufen (bissl billiger)

wenns bis ende monat nicht besser ist kauf ich einfach:
Spinpoint F3 (ohne R) ^^
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## Softy (8. September 2011)

Der Dark Rock ist sehr gut und superleise  Sehr schick außerdem


----------



## jonasf (8. September 2011)

besser als der Alpenföhn "Nordwand"?

sag mal kannst du mir evtl noch ein paar Lärmblocker empfehlen?
z.b. nen HDD entblocker (heißts glaub ich oder?)
für CPU Kühler gibts doch auch noch irgendwas damit keine Vibrationen übertragen werden oder?
wie sieht das bei optischen Laufwerken aus die ratterten (früher) auch ganz gern mal


----------



## Lordac (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 sollte etwas besser sein als die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B, sicher kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen. Aus P/L-Sicht würde ich aktuell den Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen weil ich persönlich nicht ~ 40,- Euro und mehr für einen Kühler ausgeben würde.

Wenn du eine Entkopplung für die Festplatte möchtest kannst du dir mal den Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 oder Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer anschauen.

Beim CPU-Kühler kannst du zwischen Rahmen des Lüfters und dem Kühlblock irgendwas dazwischen klemmen, wie viel das bringt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

Die optischen Laufwerke welche ich kenne brummen/rattern alle beim Zugriff ein wenig, ob sich das noch ändert bzw. verbessert wird weiß ich nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
Asrock P67 Extreme4
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
ASUS Xonar D1
Samsung HE103SJ 1TB
Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 128 GB
LG BH10LS
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Cooler Master HAF RC-922M-KKN1-GP
Arctic MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 5,25"
ASUS VK246H


so sieht das ganze jetzt aus und ist bestellt 
werde wohl ein wenig warten müssen weil die hälfte der teile im zulauf ist aber nunja das kratzt mich eigentlich nicht groß ^^
vielen dank euch für die hilfe 
ich meld mich dann wie das ding läuft 
bzw obs probleme gibt  
hab ich doch grad noch ne frage:
welche tests usw sollte ich laufen lassen am anfang um die performance sicher zu stellen?
mit welchen programmen?
thx 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/575624/?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

XD hatte die hälfte noch nich drin ^^
jetzt ist die ganze config drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Kannst du immer noch kaufen.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Ich dachte, Du hast den Rest schon 

Soka würde ich die PCIe x1 Variante nehmen. PCI ist am aussterben, und eine Soka wird schon mal gern ins nächste System mitgenommen  Leider ist die bei alternate sehr teuer: Xonar DX/XD

Wäremeleitpaste ist beim Kühler mit dabei.


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

okey glaub bei der soka hast du recht da steig ich noch um.
ist das denn genau die gleiche karte?
die 8€ machen den kohl aunich mehr fett.

wärmeleitpaste habich genommen weil die oft empfohlen wurde und ich halt von der die dabei ist keine ahnung hab ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Die WLP beim Kühler reicht für ein paar mal und der Unterschied an WLP ist noch kleiner als der Unterschied vom CL8 zu CL7 RAM.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Die Soka's unterscheiden sich nur bezügl. der Schnittstelle.  Was willst Du denn an die Soundkarte anschließen?


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

Roccat Kave (hab ich) / Soundsystem was ich mir dann noch zulegen müsste ^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> hab ich doch grad noch ne frage:
> welche tests usw sollte ich laufen lassen am anfang um die performance sicher zu stellen?
> mit welchen programmen?
> thx



Da gäbe es als Stresstests Prime95 für die CPU und Furmark für die Grafikkarte. Außerdem CPU-Z und GPU-Z zum Auslesen. Und dann wenn Du lustig bist, noch Benchmarks wie z.B. 3dmark 11. Mehr brauchst Du eigentlich nicht.


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

danke werd ich dann machen 

kannst du mir grad noch tipps zum ocn geben?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Ja, lies erstmal was zum Thema OC: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/134997-sb-2500k-2600k-oc-thread.html Und wenn Du mit den 281 Seiten durch bist, suchst Du noch ein How-to


----------



## jonasf (18. September 2011)

ok ^^

wie schauts mit ocn bei der graka aus?
sinnvoll? empfehlenswert?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte erfolgt grundsätzlich über eine entsprechende Software, die mittlerweile viele Hersteller anbieten (dennoch ist die Garantie dann [offioziell ] futsch). z.B. MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision, Sapphire Trixx etc. Wenn Du erstmal die Finger von einer Spannungsänderung lässt, kannst Du da nicht viel kaputt machen.

I.d.R. sind so 10-15% Mehrleistung drin, aber wenn es mit der Grafikkarte @stock ruckelt, reißt die Übertaktung auch nichts mehr. Das ist eher was für Benchmarking.


----------



## iNexx (19. September 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
> EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
> Asrock P67 Extreme4
> ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS
> ...


 
Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und verfolge die Diskussion bezüglich Gaming-PC´s schon eine Weile. Ist die zitierte Hardware momentan der Standart im Preisbereich 700-1000 € ?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

iNexx schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und verfolge die Diskussion bezüglich Gaming-PC´s schon eine Weile. Ist die zitierte Hardware momentan der Standart im Preisbereich 700-1000 € ?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!



Hi und willkommen im Forum 

Standar*d* ()-Rechner gibt es nicht, daher würde ich Dir empfehlen, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, am besten mit folgenden Info's:

-Willst Du übertakten?
-Was willst Du mit dem Rechner machen?
-Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?
-Was ist vorhanden (maus, Tasta, Windows7...)?
-Selbst bauen oder zusammengebaut kaufen?


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

Der Rechner liegt einiges über 1000€.
Auf 1000 kommst du (bei alternate.de) knapp wenn du Bildschirm, SSD, HDD Entkoppler, Laufwerk und SoKa weg lässt XD

Der Rechner ist für OC (in maßen - nicht um benchrekorde aufzustellen) und sehr gute Game Performance gedacht.

PS: Alternate Angebot auf die gestern Abend gestellt Anfrage bekommen --> kaufe den Rechner bei mir in der Schweiz ^^ bei Alternate würde ich 80€ Versand, 50€ Zoll plus schweizer Mehrwertssteuer von 8% zahlen. Da bringen auch die 19% die ich an deutscher Mwst spare nicht mehr viel.

Leider bekomm ich in der Schweiz weder den Alpenföhn Nordwand noch den Thermaltake Macho -.- Empfehlungen?
Den Rest der config bestelle ich so


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Diese Kühler könntest Du alternativ nehmen: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 oder be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## sibbih (19. September 2011)

mal ne kurze frage zwischendurch 
was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung ?

Netzteil:	
	   be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Kühler:	
	Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Brenner:
	LG GH-22NS
HDD:
	Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
SSD:
	Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 64 GB
RAM:
	Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Mainboard:
	ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Grafikkarte:
	ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
CPU:
	Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
CASE:
	BitFenix Shinobi, White


wäre dankbar für eine kurze Anmerkung


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

sibbih schrieb:


> wäre dankbar für eine kurze Anmerkung



Sieht ganz gut aus. Aber auch Dich würde ich bitten, für weitere Fragen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. Sonst gibt das schnell ein Durcheinander hier drin  Danke


----------



## sibbih (19. September 2011)

vielen dank ... hatte schon einmal einen thread aufgemacht der aber jetzt schon was älter ist.
deine Anmerkung reicht mir schon völlig  danke

wollt dafür keinen extra thread aufmachen  
nur ne kurze Bestätigung das es gut ist


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Du kannst ja jederzeit Deinen alten Thread weiterverwenden


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

dann wirds der be quiet! 
den hatte ich ja eh schon als alternative im auge 
thx 
heut abend wird dann definitiv bestellt ^^

EDIT: eine änderung hab ich doch noch drin 
blu ray laufwerk / brenner brauch ich nicht habe ich beschlossen also nen dvd brenner.
da bin ich mir aber noch unschlüssig


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Der Dark Rock ist super leiser


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock ist super leiser


 
hab ich auch gelesen 

RAM bin ich wieder beim Team Group Elite. Der wurde mir hier so oft empfohlen und da es den bei digitech gibt... 

ist nurnoch das laufwerk offen...
dvd-brenner: jop, blu ray fähig: nope
vorschläge?


----------



## Lordac (19. September 2011)

Hallo,



jonasf schrieb:


> Leider bekomm ich in der Schweiz weder den Alpenföhn Nordwand noch den Thermaltake Macho -.- Empfehlungen?


alternativ könntest du auch den Scythe Mugen 2 oder Scythe Mugen 3 nehmen, den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 finde ich etwas zu teuer.



jonasf schrieb:


> ist nurnoch das laufwerk offen...dvd-brenner: jop, blu ray fähig: nope, Vorschläge?


LG GH22NS70 oder LiteOn iHAS124 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

den mugen 2 bekomm ich auch nicht und der mugen 3 ist nicht viel billiger und relativ laut.

be quiet ist gebucht 

nehm glaub den Lite-On iHAS624-32


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Laufwerk ist eigentlich inzwischen egal. Alle machen das, was sie sollen, sind leise im Idle und laut im Betrieb. Nur auf den SATA-Anschluss sollte man achten.


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

yop ^^

zum Thema SATA:
braucht SATA3 andere Kabel als 1/2?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Es gibt spezielle SATA3-Kabel, aber afaik kannst Du auch SATA2 Kabel für SATA3 verwenden. Aber wenn möglich, würde ich schon zu SATA3 Kabeln greifen.


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

ok thx.
brauche ja eh nur 2 stück.

welche ist ziemlich egal he? ^^
50 cm sollten im midi tower reichen?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

50cm reichen aus. Falls Du ein ordentliches Kabelmanagment machen möchtest, könnte es aber u.U. knapp werden.


----------



## jonasf (19. September 2011)

dacht ich mir auch so  aber naja kabelmanagment... ganz nett aber ich bin keiner der das übertreibt.
schon n bissl ane seite legen oder so aber is mir egal wenn was nicht perfekt sitzt ^^
hab jetzt die 50er genommen 

pc ist jetzt definitiv bestellt ^^


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

*thread ausgrab*

hallöchen 

ich hab alle teile bekommen (genau an dem tag wo ich für ne wochen in den urlaub bin )
hab alles zusammengestöpselt usw und wollte heute abend mal die diversen installationen tätigen.
naja ich das teil angeschmissen meldet mein asrock p67 extreme 4 den fehlercode A3.
laut guide heisst das: IDE Enable.
kann damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen...
wäre also sehr froh um ratschläge


----------



## Seeefe (23. Oktober 2011)

Passiert sonst noch was? 

IDE: ATA/ATAPI


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

nö passiert nix


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

Also keine Bildausgabe?

Versuch mal, mit einem RAM Riegel zu starten. Hast Du schon mal einen BIOS Reset gemacht?


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

keine bildschirmausgabe.
verschiedene videoausgänge (dvi/hdmi) hab ich probiert, ein ram riegel hab ich probiert, andere grafikkarte hab ich probiert.
nein habe ich nicht. waren die 1. startversuche 

edit: bios reset gemacht, immernoch kein bild und fehlercode d6 no console output devices are found (mit der alten graka)
mit der neuen immernoch a3 IDE Enable


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, das gleiche Problem hatten wir heute schonmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...neuer-rechner-fuer-1000-a-11.html#post3560587. Da half dann keine Ahnung was. Spontanheilung oder so. 

Hast Du die BIOS Batterie lang genug draußen gehabt, und in der Zeit auch den Gehäuse Ein /Ausschalter ein paar mal gedrückt, damit die Elkos entladen?


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

hatte sie ca ne minute lang draußen...
den hab ich jez nich noch extra gedrückt aber das kann ich ja jetzt mal noch tun 
was mich wundert ist dass ich mit 2 verschiedenen grakas 2 verschiedene meldungen bekomme :S

edit:
immernoch a3
hatte die batterie nochmal raus und hab auch startknopf gedrückt paar mal...

edit²:
die lösung aus dem andern thread ist gut ^^
will ich auch


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann versuch mal, in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten, also auch mal den Brenner und alle Platten (außer Systemplatte) abklemmen.


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

hab ich... systemplatte gibts ja eig noch nicht is ja noch kein os drauf ^^
also soka, laufwerk is ab, nurnoch 1 ram drin...

dran is nur mainboard & cpu , 1 ram, graka, netzteil  + ssd / eben nicht ^^ kommt immer a3 und kein bild


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann fällt mir im Moment nur noch ein, mal das SATA Kabel zu tauschen und alle SATA Ports auf dem Board mal durchzuprobieren.


----------



## jonasf (23. Oktober 2011)

hab ich getan... hilft leider auch nichts...
immernoch a3...
aber danke schonmal


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage an ASRock geschrieben.

Nochmal kurze Zusammenfassung für alle die das jetzt sehen:
Ich habe meinen Rechner zusammengebastelt und bekomme beim Startversuch von meinem ASRock P67 Extreme4 die Fehlermeldung A3. Die bedeutet "IDE Enable"
Damit kann ich leider recht wenig anfangen.
Bild bekomme ich keines.
Habe nur noch GraKa, 1 Ram Riegel und SSD dran.
Verschiedene SATA Ports hab ich probiert und BIOS Reset auch gemacht.
Sonst passiert nichts auffälliges. Lüfter laufen ganz normal an, der Motherboard check läuft durch und springt dann auf A3.
Bin froh um Tipps


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest mal Simpel1970 hier im Forum fragen. Vielleicht weiß der noch Rat


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

Board ausbauen und außerhalb des Gehäuses starten (Tischaufbau auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage).

Kommst du dann ins Bios? Bzw. kommt dann ein Bild?

An welchem Port hast du die SSD angeschlossen? An den blauen Marvell oder den grauen Intel Ports? Wenn an den blauen Ports, teste die grauen Intel Ports aus und deaktiviere die Marvell Ports im Bios!

Hilft das nicht, versuche von einer Live-CD zu booten (alle Festplatten abklemmen). Bootet zumindest die Live-CD?
The LiveCD List
Live-System

Hättest du ein anderes Netzteil zum testen?

Hast du auch einen Systemlautsprecher, der Beep-Codes ausgeben könnte angeschlossen?

Edit: Beim CMOS Reset hattest du das Netzteil vom Strom getrennt (Kabel abgezogen)?
Auf welcher Stellung steht denn der CMOS Reset Jumper? (CLRCMOS1 neben den SATA Ports)


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

SSD sitzt an den grauen Ports.

Lautsprecher hatte ich nicht dran 

Danke schonmal für die Tipps, werde ich heute Abend alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

OK. Was für ein Netzteil ist denn eingebaut?



> Lautsprecher hatte ich nicht dran


 
D.h. du hättest einen, den du anschließen könntest?


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer 520W

ja


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

Prima  

Dann anschließen und hören, ob auch noch Beep-Codes ausgegeben werden. Du weist, wo das Teil angeschlossen wird?


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

ok die frage hat mich jetzt gewundert also hab ich in deinem post nachgelesen und das wort "Systemlautsprecher" gefunden.
was ist das?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

So etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werden am Motherboard hier angeschlossen (SPKR):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

achsooo.
hab mich noch gefragt was das is 
jap das ist dabei


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann mal ran damit


----------



## jonasf (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Systemlautsprecher bleibt stumm, das Mainboard meldet weiterhin A3.

Ja das Netzteil war ab vom Strom.

Den CMOS Jumper hab ich nachdem ich den Reset ausgeführt hab wieder auf normal gesetzt.

Das Mainboard nehm ich jetzt mal noch aus dem Gehäuse raus und teste.

EDIT:
Bild!
fragt nicht warum ich weiß es auch nicht 
A3 kommt immernoch aber ich habe Bild... ^^
Bau das ganze jetzt wieder ins Gehäuse und probiers nochmal.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kommst du ins Bios?


----------



## jonasf (25. Oktober 2011)

yop. aber ich musste gestern abend dringend schlafen ^^
kann erst mittwoch abend wieder danach sehen -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem. Deaktiviere dann im Bios den Marvell SATA Controller.
Bis dahin, viele Grüße


----------



## jonasf (25. Oktober 2011)

wird gemacht 
danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kein Ding


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

er läuft 
ssd wird auch erkannt.
soll ich den marvell controller trotzdem ausschalten?
will ja von der ssd booten dann (logisch)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Die SSD klemmst du an den nativen Sata 3 Port an, den extra Controller schaltest du ab.


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

nativer SATA3 Port?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja, was für ein Brett hast du denn?


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

ASRock p67 Extreme 4


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Jop, das hat native Sata 3 Ports, die vom Chipsatz kommen und dann noch 2 Sata 3 Ports, die vom Controller kommen. Du klemmst die SSD an den ersten Sata Port der nativen Sata 3 Ports des Chipsatzes an.
Das müsste in deinem Fall einer der beiden weißen Anschlüsse sein, die direkt neben den beiden blauen sind, steht auch daneben.


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

da sind beide dran 
wo mach ich den marvell aus? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Im Bios. 
Musst mal bei Features schauen, dort sollte irgendwas mit Marvell stehen, einfach auf Disable stellen.


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

ist gefunden und aus  

na dann baller ich doch jetzt mal windows drauf


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

kann ich von ner externen hdd aus windows installieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Hast du kein Laufwerk und keine DVD?
Normal geht das nicht, da du über Windows booten musst und das ist eben nicht gegeben, wenns auf einer HDD ist.


----------



## jonasf (26. Oktober 2011)

laufwerk hab ich aber keine dvd...
naja aber usb stick zb geht doch auch oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Du hast also ein Image von Sieben auf der Platte?
Jop, dann kannst du mit einem 4GB Stick eine Version bauen, von der du booten und installieren kannst.
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

thx aber war mir dann doch umständlich 
hab mir einfach ne dvd gebrannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> hab mir einfach ne dvd gebrannt.


 
Wieso dann nicht gleich so, ich dachte, du hast keine Rohlinge und suchst deshalb eine andere Lösung.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

dacht ich auch 
hab dann irgendwo noch einen ausgegraben.
sorry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann hat sich das ja jetzt erledigt und Sieben ist drauf, sonst noch was?


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

hat sich erledigt.

naja jez müsste ich mal dazu übergehen das system ordentlich zu testen um sicher zu gehen dass alle io ist.
und dann würde ich mich mal dran machen die CPU zu OCn. <-- dazu gerne Tipps


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

OC ist einfach, den Multi hochnehmen, die Spannungen fixen und den Turbo Modus abschalten, fertig sind 4,5GHz. 
Dauert keine 30 Sekunden das im Bios einzustellen.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibts ein How-to von Intel^^: Overclocking so easy 

Oder hier eins http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

thx 
hab ich allerdings doch noch ne frage:
was würdet ihr als sinnvolle spannung vorschlagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Versuch mal 4GHz mit 1,21 Volt hinzubekommen.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Versuch mal 4GHz mit 1,21 Volt hinzubekommen.



Das finde ich etwas hoch. 1,15 Volt sollte auch funktionieren. Meiner läuft bei 4GHz mit 1,13 Volt primestable.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

und schon scheiden sich die geister ^^
ich wills eigentlich auch nicht übertreiben 
wie hoch ist die standardspannung?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Standardspannung gibt es nicht, da jede CPU unterschiedlich viel Spannung benötigt. Die Spannung wird für jede CPU individuell von Intel festgelegt und auf der CPU gespeichert. Auslesen kannst Du die Voltage Identification Digital z.B. mit Core Temp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das finde ich etwas hoch. 1,15 Volt sollte auch funktionieren. Meiner läuft bei 4GHz mit 1,13 Volt primestable.


 
Du hast auch nur einen i5. 

1,21 Volt ist ein guter Anfangswert, damit sollte das eigentlich laufen, ausprobieren, wie weit nach unten es geht, kann man immer noch.



jonasf schrieb:


> wie hoch ist die standardspannung?



1,24 Volt in der Regel.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach, es geht um einen i7? Jup, der braucht etwas mehr Druck von hinten, wegen SMT


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auch nen i5 
i5 2500k


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann würde ich mal irgendwas zwischen 1,15 und 1,2 Volt probieren, wenn das Primestable läuft, kannst Du entweder die Spannung weiter in kleinen Schritten absenken, oder (wenn die Temperaturen ok sind) den Takt schrittweise erhöhen. 

Welchen Kühler und welches Board hast Du genommen?

Die Temperatur sollte unter max. 70°C liegen. Im Dauerbetrieb strebe ich unter 60°C an.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

ASRock p67 Extreme 4 und den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann kannst Du erstmal mit der Asrock Extreme Utility im laufenden Betrieb die Spannung und/oder Frequenz ändern (die wird sogar ins BIOS gespeichert ), dann musst Du nicht ständig neu starten. Wenn der gewünschte Takt bzw. die gewünschte Spannung erreicht ist, kannst Du das im BIOS fix einstellen und Du hast fertig. 

Mit dem Dark Rock Advanced sollten schon so um die 4,5GHz drin sein. Meist steigt ab 4,5GHz die benötigte Spannung sehr stark an.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

thx

4,5GHz 
na dann mal ran an den Speck hehe


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Jup. 4,5GHz 

Mit dem EKL Alpenföhn komme ich auf 4,9 GHz. Ich bin aber noch am Basteln. 5GHz sind das Ziel


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

uffuff nicht schlecht.

den alpenföhn wollt ich ja ursprünglich aber war nicht zu bekommen in der schweiz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jup. 4,5GHz
> 
> Mit dem EKL Alpenföhn komme ich auf 4,9 GHz. Ich bin aber noch am Basteln. 5GHz sind das Ziel


 
Du musst mehr Blasleistung haben. 
Frag doch mal deine Frau, ob sie dir hilft.


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

soooo jungs...
auch ich möcht mir an dieser stelle mal noch bei euch bedanken 
super arbeit die ihr da geleistet habt 
hab unmengen tipps bekommen und alle fragen wurden super schnell beantwortet.
echt klasse. weiter so  
ich hab alle treiber und den blödsinn drauf und krampfe mich grad mit origin () durch die bf3 installation ^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie hoch ist die CPU denn jetzt übertaktet? Bei welcher Spannung?

Super, dass Du zufrieden bist  Viel Spaß mit BF3


----------



## jonasf (27. Oktober 2011)

übertaktet hab ich noch nichts 
da setz ich mich am samstag mal dran bis dahin wirds auch so gehen 
danke danke aber laut aussage von nem kumpel läuft das erst ab 01:00? ^^


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

mal wieder eine frage 

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen hdmi und dvi?
hdmi kann ton übertragen, das weiß ich.
aber sonst?
bildqualität usw?

bei meinem screen wär ein dvi aber kein hdmi kabel dabei jetzt frag ich mich halt ob sich das lohnt hdmi anzuschließen oder nicht.
die soundübertragung werde ich nicht benutzen.


edit:
noch eine frage:
zur zeit besitze ich noch eine (zugegeben recht alte) razer diamondback 3g.
trotz installiertem win7 treiber kann ich die "on-the-fly-sensitivity" funktion nicht benutzen :S
(per druck einer sondertaste und scrollen)
ideen?


edit2:
die SSD ist übrigens der hammer!
kompletter reboot in ner gefühlten millisekunde.
bei meinem laptop zb warte ich richtig lang. allein schon bis der mal runter fährt...
jetzt kaum geklickt und er ist wieder oben.
sehr cool für die nervigen dauerreboots bei windows und treiberinstallation


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Ob DVI oder Hdmi ist egal, beides sind digitale Signale. DVI würde ich bevorzugen, ist weniger verbuggt 

Zur Tasta: Hast Du Windows Update durchgeführt? Hast Du mal auf der Hersteller-Homepage nach einem Treiber gesucht? Wenn alles nichts hilft, könntest Du mal mit diesem Programm den Treiber suchen lassen: DriverEasy - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Oktober 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> bei meinem screen wär ein dvi aber kein hdmi kabel dabei jetzt frag ich mich halt ob sich das lohnt hdmi anzuschließen oder nicht.
> die soundübertragung werde ich nicht benutzen.


Lohnt sich nicht, macht Qualitativ keinen Unterschied.



jonasf schrieb:


> trotz installiertem win7 treiber kann ich die "on-the-fly-sensitivity" funktion nicht benutzen :S


 
Evtl. hilft das:

[GELÖST] Razer Diamondback 3G... - Hardware & Treiber - Windows 7 Forum



> EDIT:
> ok den pfad und aufenthaltsort des treibers konnt ich finden: C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Diamondback 3G\Driver64
> jedoch wird mir gesagt das dieser nicht kompatibel sei....
> 
> ...


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

treiber habe ich.
thx für die tipps werde ich heute abend probieren.
rückmeldung folgt 

hdmi werd ich mir also für den pc nicht zulegen


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

noch was :

hab ja die ASUS Xonar DX/XD.
treiber von cd installiert, roccat kave dran.
brutaaaaal leise. kave steuergerät lautstärkeregelung funzt nicht.
systemlautstärke voll. ich hör alles aber halt richtig leise...
ich war zu müde um noch anzufangen mit fehlersuche.
hab also keine anderen kopfhörer mehr probiert oder so.
kann auch sein dass das kave nicht komplett erkannt wird.
laut roccat homepage braucht das angeblich aber keine treiber.
man findet auch nirgends welche.
habt ihr ideen was man da machen könnte?
klar werde ich heute abend nochmal alle settings durchgehen und andere kopfhörer testen.
einfach damit ich mal n paar anregungen hab was ich alles probieren kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

hol dir mal aktuelle Treiber, nicht die von der CD nehmen.


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

für die SoKa?
hatte (glaube ich) nen update gemacht...
bin mir zwar nicht sicher 
aber das wär sicher mal das 1.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal mit der Asus Xonar DX 7.1. Beim mir half ein erneuter Aus- und Einbau der Karte. Den Stromanschluss hast Du aber dran, oder?


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

jap klaro der is dran 
sonst würde sie vermutlich garnicht laufen oder?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, bei mir war es vllt. ein Wackelkontakt oder so?


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

wer weiß...
ich werds nachher mal ausprobieren


----------



## jonasf (28. Oktober 2011)

hm also jetzt geht beides 
aber ich hab nix gemacht xD
naja tiptop würd ich sagen


----------



## jonasf (29. Oktober 2011)

hab nochmal ne frage an euch 

BF friert bei mir regelmäßig am Spielende eines Multiplayer Matches ein.
Also bei dem Bildschirm wo gezeigt wird welches Team gewonnen hat.
Bild bleibt stehn und Sound auch.
Teilweise hilft nur ein reboot.
Oft kann ich das Spiel schließen aber der Sound bleibt bis zum reboot.
hardware: i5-2500k, asus engtx 570, asus xonar undn asrock extreme 4.
Bei auto settings stellts mir ultra ein und es läuft ingame total flüssig, kein einziger ruckler.
Fehlermeldung gibts keine beim Absturz. 
friert einfach ein... Ideen?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Sonst gibt es keine Probleme? Also nur am MP Spielende? Dann hilft vielleicht eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## jonasf (30. Oktober 2011)

nein keine probleme sonst.
habe allerdings schon von vielen leuten gelesen die von freeze problemen berichtet haben...

Edit:
Nach der Neuinstallation bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich drücke fest die Daumen, dass es auch so bleibt


----------



## jonasf (31. Oktober 2011)

danke


----------



## jonasf (25. November 2011)

*buddel grab*
sooo da ist er wieder  

mir sind die gehäuselüfter zu laut 
also gibts jetzt
3x 120mm enermax apollish blue
1x 140mm enermax apollish blue
4x Case Spätzle gäbs natürlich noch 

dazu hätte ich jetzt gerne noch eine lüftersteuerung 
1. input Scythe Kaze Master Ace
andere vorschläge?


----------



## Ashton (25. November 2011)

Kannst dir auch mal Enermax Apollish Vegas oder BitFenix Spectre Pro LED anschauen.
Hätten noch Entkoppler inkl.
oder wenn du auf Bling Bling verzichtest: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1

Edit.: Danke Softy! Habs korrigiert.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch mal Enermax Apollish Vegas oder BitFenix Spectre Pro LED anschauen.
> Hätten noch Entkoppler inkl.



Du hast 2x den BitFenix verlinkt.


----------



## jonasf (25. November 2011)

ach drum sind die vegas so teuer.
aber da fahr ich ja mit normalen apollish + case spätzle billiger. der entkopplungseffekt sollte gleich sein?
sind die bitfenix auch leise?
eig fand ich das blau recht geil 
mir gings auch mehr um ideen bei der lüftersteuerung über die lüfter hatte ich mit softy schon gequatscht und die stehn relativ fest (außer es kommt noch ne geniale idee )

EDIT:
 

naja also wirds wohl die kaze master ace werden wenn sonst keine ideen kommen 
das würd mich aber interessieren:
aber da fahr ich ja mit normalen apollish + case spätzle billiger. der entkopplungseffekt sollte gleich sein?

plus:
ich wollt gern meine alte 1tb spinpoint als backup hdd verwenden.
habt ihr da lösungsvorschläge zu ner internen backup hdd die sich sagen wir jedes mal beim herunterfahren noch fix abgleicht (einmal pro woche würde denke ich auch reichen ^^)


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Der Entkopplungseffekt der Case Spätzle ist sehr gut, reicht vollkommen aus.

Daten würde ich immer extern sichern, ist einfach sicherer.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

also apollish blue mit spätzle 
ace ist gut he. alternativen gibts da nicht so viele?

aber extern denk ich nie dran 
intern müsst ich halt nicht mehr ans anstöpseln denken usw...
gibts da echt keine sinnvolle lösung?


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Alternativen zur Lüftersteuerung wäre noch Produktvergleich NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal, NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal, NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal | Geizhals.at Deutschland+


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

externe lüftersteuerung mit touchscreen?! oO wie geil kommt das denn  
aber der screen kann ja fast nichts taugen für 50€?
außerdem...
wo stell ich den denn hin?  
aber geil wärs schon ^^
die 2. hat auch style xD
wo liegt denn der unterschied zur ace?
was können die besser / schlechter?


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Die haben halt einen Automatik-Modus, da werden die Lüfter abhängig von der Temperatur geregelt. Aber ob man mit denen die Lüfter ganz abschalten kann:


----------



## Lizz (29. November 2011)

Den Externen hat ich auch schon im Auge 
Ich weiß der ist in meinem Falle einfach komplett Sinnlos, aber einfach stylisch 



Softy schrieb:


> Die haben halt einen Automatik-Modus


Welche? Alle?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

bei mir wäre er auch sinnlos, würde mich sogar in platzprobleme à la "wohin damit?!" bringen...
aber wär schon recht geil


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> aber extern denk ich nie dran
> intern müsst ich halt nicht mehr ans anstöpseln denken usw...
> gibts da echt keine sinnvolle lösung?


 
Die Externe kannst du doch auch am PC angeschlossen lassen. Und wenn du sie brauchst, schaltest du sie an.
Einer der Nachteile bei der internen Lösung wäre, dass die Platte ständig mit läuft (lebensdauer sinkt).

Was aber sinnvoll wäre, kannst nur du für dich entscheiden. Alternativen (z.B. Server-Backups, Cloud Speicher) gibt es genügend, sind aber nicht für jeden unbedingt sinnvoll.

Edit: Hier noch ne Idee für die Lüftersteuerung: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

wo er recht hat...
jap stimmt die interne läuft immer mit und macht dann aunoch lärm...
kann ich denn eine ehemals interne problemlos zur externen machen?


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Einfach ein Gehäuse kaufen, und einpacken: Gehäuse/Externe 3.5"-Gehäuse | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

Jupp, geht problemlos. Einfach in ein externes Gehäuse einbauen. Beim Gehäusekauf auf einen schnelle Verbindung achten (ESATA oder USB3). Je nach dem, wie lange sie laufen soll evtl. auch eine externes Gehäuse mit aktiver Kühlung wählen.

Edit: Softy ist wie immer schneller


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

na tiptop 
gekühltes gehäuse brauche ich denke ich nicht.
freeware die einfach die daten kopiert die seit dem letzten backup verändert wurden gibt es?


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Damit sollte das schon funktionieren: DirSync - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

danke euch 

hat die ace eigentlich auch ein alarmsystem das sich bei hohen temperaturen meldet?


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Nein, nur ein Alarmsystem falls der  Lüfter nicht (an-)läuft.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

okeyy...
das stell ich mir nämlich sehr praktisch vor 
einfach um während dem zocken nicht die komponenten zu brutzeln nur weil ich die lüfter zu weit runter gedreht hab


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> freeware die einfach die daten kopiert die seit dem letzten backup verändert wurden gibt es?


 
Hier musst du zwischen einem Sync-Tool und einem inkrementiellen Backup unterscheiden.

Zum Thema Datensicherung lies dir mal die FAQ durch: Datensicherung | Backup | Datensynchronisation - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hier musst du zwischen einem Sync-Tool und einem inkrementiellen Backup unterscheiden.
> 
> Zum Thema Datensicherung lies dir mal die FAQ durch: Datensicherung | Backup | Datensynchronisation - Forum - CHIP Online


 
 thx werd ich machen


----------



## Micha3l (2. Januar 2012)

Hey leute ich will mir einen neuen Pc kaufen und habe beschlosse mir die Teile zu kaufen und den Pc selber zusammen zu stellen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, ob die einzelnen teile gut miteinander arbeiten. Ich brauch den Pc zum zocken und hab versucht möglichst, im mittelmaß zu bleiben. Hier die Bauteile:

Cpu: Intel 2600k 280€
Mainbord:MSI Z68-GD80 170€ oder ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z 175€
Arbeitspeicher:Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (CMP8GX3M2B1333C9, Dominator) 52€
Graka: HIS Radeon HD 6870 180€
Netzeil: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 500W (2x PCIe, schwarz) 80€
Gehäuse:Mix Computerversand GmbH 69€ oder
Mix Computerversand GmbH 75€

Wäre froh schnell eine Antwort zu bekommen. 

Michael


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2012)

Micha3l schrieb:


> Hey leute ich will mir einen neuen Pc kaufen und habe beschlosse mir die Teile zu kaufen und den Pc selber zusammen zu stellen.
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, ob die einzelnen teile gut miteinander arbeiten. Ich brauch den Pc zum zocken und hab versucht möglichst, im mittelmaß zu bleiben. Hier die Bauteile:
> 
> Cpu: Intel 2600k 280€
> ...



Hi,

es wäre gut, wenn Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst, sonst gibt das schnell ein Durcheinander hier. Danke 

Am besten mit folgenden Angaben: Willst Du übertakten? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Was willst Du mit dem Rechner alles machen? Wie hoch ist das Budget? Windows und Peripherie vorhanden?


----------



## jonasf (2. Januar 2012)

xD
sehr lieb dass mein alter thread mal wieder ausgegraben wird aber mach wirklich einen eigenen auf xD

zu mir / meinem rechner:
meine neuen enermax t.b. apollish red und die kaze master ace sind drin  fotos folgen 

ein neues mäuschen hab ich mir auch zugelegt 
steelseries sensei...
ich bin mehr als begeistert --> geilste maus die ich je in den händen hatte, so wird cod doch teilweise schon fast langweilig


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2012)

Klingt super.  FOTOS


----------



## jonasf (2. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Klingt super.  FOTOS


 
kommen kommen...
irgendwann  ich muss nachher erst noch packen


----------

